# 2011 chevy cruze goes into limp mode



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Call GM ASAP and get them involved to help your dealership find and fix this. There are multiple problems that can cause this. Also, it sounds like the last dealership may have found the issue but couldn't get it repaired in the time you had to give them. Make sure your local dealership has copies of all the service tickets (not the originals).


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

This happened to me as well. Took it to the dealer and they told me that if there were not any lights, there was nothing they could do


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

salongo84, 

We're sorry to hear that your trip was interrupted with this elusive problem with your Cruze. We're happy to provide further support in this situation for you. Please contact us via private message with more information, including your name, the last 8 digits of your VIN, mileage, and the names of the involved dealerships. 

Regards, 
Sarah (Assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Loren Burton (10 mo ago)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> salongo84,
> 
> We're sorry to hear that your trip was interrupted with this elusive problem with your Cruze. We're happy to provide further support in this situation for you. Please contact us via private message with more information, including your name, the last 8 digits of your VIN, mileage, and the names of the involved dealerships.
> 
> ...


I’m thinking of buying a 2011 Cruze that seems to have the same problem, as above it’s in limp mode. What is the fix? Or fixes?


----------

